# Watco Lacquer



## claptonfreak (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm looking to order some Watco lacquer from Rona but I wanted to ask a quick question before I do. Is this watco stuff that rona and acehardware has, and the stuff that Watco lists on their website all nitro. I've read posts about Watco being nitro, but I don't know if there's a specific type. Any experience?


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I've used watco lacquer for the past few years with great results replacing deft with no change to any other stuff like sanding sealer i use benjamin moore sanding sealer which i can buy all locally 
here's the stuff i use
http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=48


----------

